# MH Bunk Bed Safety Net



## 96401 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a net that stretches along the long side of the bed in the MH to keep my young grandaughter safe. I've seen them in other MH's but am having trouble sourcing one to purchase. Can any member help?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk (in their online shop), or email CAK Tanks www.caktanks.co.uk for their free catalogue (as they stock them as well).


----------



## 96401 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Bunk Bed Safety Net*

Thanks Robin Hood its a great relief to have found what I was after and at the first attempt. What a great service.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi these people have them.

Click here for safety nets

Eddie


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

They're a go idea. 
It's a long story but I'll make it short, took some friends away for weeks holiday some years ago, friday night came around so us boys went down to the village pubs. We both got plastered, feel over coming back through the grave yard and nearly woke the dead! Anyhow I had been allotted the luton, guess what! in my drunken state I rolled over in the night and fell straight on top of our friends, fortunately it was their legs.


----------



## 96401 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks to all who offered help, I didn't realise how easy it was. I particularly liked your story guzzijim fortunately my grandaughter doesn't have quite the same habits!


----------

